
Install Machine Learning Services in SQL Server - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/03/04/microsoft-sql-server-2016-r-services-installation/
======
umairadil
It's a really nice feature introduced in SQL Server 2016. But does it offer
backward compatibility with SQL Server 2008 and 2012? That's the most
important question right now. Will Microsoft offer it in the product updates
or a separate package that can be installed with the previous versions?

~~~
BrentOzar
> Will Microsoft offer it in the product updates or a separate package that
> can be installed with the previous versions?

That's extremely unlikely. They rarely port features back to prior versions.

------
nielsb
How to install In-Database Analytics in SQL Server 2016 and 2017

